
For Single Mothers, There Is No “Day Without Women” - sarahnadav
https://medium.com/@sarahnadav/for-single-mothers-there-is-no-day-without-women-bc3333e49f27#.p23tslll9
======
gozur88
Yes, as others around the internet have noted, it's a "day without women who
can afford to take a day off".

~~~
jrnichols
Not only who can afford it, but who have the privilege to choose to do so.

